# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  [ASK] Desain Kolam Koi, Udah Bikin Gambar

## ramdhan84

Halo om2 semuanya  :Wave:  :Wave:  :Wave: 
Salam kenal nubi baru join di forum ini.
Mohon maaf sebelumnya klo OOT di sini, silakan ditegur saja  :Pray2:  :Pray2: 

Gini om,
Rencananya sy mau bikin kolam koi kecil di belakang rumah.
Desainnya kira2 seperti gambar ini yang udah sy buat.




Cuma sy gak tau bener gaknya ukuran filter, pipa, dll..
Jd minta tolong pendapatnya apa2 saja yg perlu diperbaiki ya om  :: 

Makasih sebelumnya

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ramdhan84

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NovalCh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

